
Ask HN: As a DIY investor, what tools do you use to manage your portfolio? - aloukissas
If you&#x27;re managing your own investments (taxable, 401k, IRA, etc), what tools do you use to stay on top of your investments?<p>A &quot;tool&quot; can be as simple as a periodic calendar reminder to &quot;rebalance portfolio&quot;.
======
Bostonian
Portfolio Visualizer
[https://www.portfoliovisualizer.com/](https://www.portfoliovisualizer.com/)
is good for backtesting investment strategies.

~~~
aloukissas
What do you like the most about it? What's missing?

